
Dolphin Progress Report: November 2016 - dEnigma
https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/2016/12/01/dolphin-progress-report-november-2016/
======
MollyR
Beyond just emulation, Dolphin is fantastic to get insight to programming you
might not be familiar with. I spent a good portion of time learning about
their HLE audio emulation and how they approached it.

It was very enlightening.

------
smpetrey
I wish someone would add Chromecast support to Dolphin so bad.

~~~
porkloin
I'm not entirely sure that'd work very well, since the Chromecast mirroring
function has some pretty high latency.

If you want to stream Dolphin to your TV, a cheap option is to use Steam's in-
home streaming feature. The Steam Link is a dedicated piece of hardware for
this which I think is about $50 and will work with existing controllers or the
Steam controller. You can also just use any existing laptop (windows, mac,
linux) with a sufficiently powerful cpu for stream decoding and use it as an
in-home streaming client. I've messed around with a lot of solutions for
streaming from my PC to living room TV, and Steam's solution blows just about
everything else out of the water.

~~~
mesh
One suggestion on using Steam link, is to connect the streaming machine, and
Steam link via ethernet, and not WIFI.

From my personal experience (and research online), wifi can be iffy, and
ethernet ensures a much smoother experience overall.

~~~
dippyskoodlez
5ghz 802.11ac has worked great for me.

~~~
FreezerburnV
I actually had the opposite: it seemed to work OK until it suddenly stopped
receiving video entirely. (though oddly I could see the input being sent when
I looked at the computer it was running on) 2.4ghz was actually much more
successful for me, though it ended up having hitches every so often. And when
you're trying to play Dark Souls or a rhythm game, you don't want hitches. I
spent the time to get everything hooked up via ethernet and I don't see any
more issues, even at the high quality setting for streaming.

Though maybe my experience is affected by the router I have. (which is in AP
mode and I have a custom firewall)

~~~
eltoozero
5ghz has less penetration than 2.4ghz, it may be a distance thing.

Ethernet FTW.

------
voltagex_
>On the 22nd of November, Marcan of Hackmii.com released the Homebrew Channel
as an open source application, removed the anti-emulation hooks, and fixed a
few bugs in Dolphin so that it could run properly! Nearly a decade after its
inception, the homebrew channel is finally emulated!

I've never really understood this part of the emulation / modding scene -
until recently they were very closed.

Edit: from the source release - Note that the code in this repository differs
from the source code used to build the official version of The Homebrew
Channel, which includes additional protection features (i.e. we had to add
reverse-DRM to stop scammers from selling it).

Makes sense. I'd like to see the code that was used to detect emulation and
modification.

~~~
JonnieCache
It's also to do with the homebrew scene not wanting their code to be used by
pirates, and wanting to be seen to be actively preventing that, to try and
protect themselves.

~~~
homarp
And hiding which bug they are using, so Nintendo takes longer to fix them

------
analognoise
Every time I see this I think it is Dolphin Smalltalk and I get excited, then
realize it's the emulator.

